# Coffin Sit Up Prop



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I gutted this prop for 2009 and rebuilt it using aluminum stock and a reverse acting cylinder.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely updated great job. I Agree I would change the sound that will annoy you hearing it all night long. The neighbors will love it. LOL


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Old one was better with the spinning head oh that was so classic


BUT


The upgrade came out awesome keep in up Chris


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Good job. Love the coffin too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done ... nice job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job as usual hauntcast.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Awesome job. I love the coffin too.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yet another prop cranked out. Your haunt is going to kick some serious butt this year.


----------

